# Need to vent or rant about cubing but nobody you know wants to hear it?



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2010)

If so then post it here.
I find myself wanting a topic like this to post in frequently.

I guess I'll kick it off.

I don't know my 3x3x3 pb single because I've got around half a dozen sub 17s and it annoys me.
I was just half way through my T-perm on a full step cube, look at the timer and see it flip over to 14 and an edge piece goes flying up in the air


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 11, 2010)

i lost my pickle jar


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know my 3x3 pb single either xD


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 11, 2010)

FML thread...


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought a miniQJ 4x4.
first solve was sub-2 (compared to my 2:30 solves with my ES)
I got a pb of 1:20 with it

then I said, "heck, let's lube it!" so I threw in some CRC silicone.
it didn't work, and now it cuts corners worse than before D: I think I bricked it


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know where to post this, but ...
I was playing Call of Duty 4 today and came across a Tom_Barlow. I knew that Kirjava's name was spelled Thom, but I just had to ask if it was him.


----------



## Dene (Oct 11, 2010)

I'M SICK OF ALL THE STUPID THREADS AROUND THIS PLACE RAWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> I'M SICK OF ALL THE STUPID THREADS AROUND THIS PLACE RAWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


 
THANK YOU FOR SAYING MY THOUGHTS BUT SINCE YOURE DENE NO ONE MINDS IF YOURE MEAN


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 11, 2010)

Well...here goes:

Cut my finger while trying to pry out an A6 center cap w/ a knife...bad idea.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 11, 2010)

Why is guhong sharp. It annoys me.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 11, 2010)

Why do you get amazing times followed by terrible times. It annoys me.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Oct 11, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Why is guhong sharp. It annoys me.


 
+1000000000000


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 11, 2010)

Meffert's glued the centers of my megaminx, and it took the entire day to pry them off and adjust the core. WHY? They must have been serious when I bought the assembled version instead of the DIY, and made sure I can't ajust the megaminx.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 11, 2010)

Why is Faz so crazy at everything?!!!! Now the highest I'll ever be ranked is #2 in the world.


----------



## Forte (Oct 11, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Why is Faz so crazy at everything?!!!! Now the highest I'll ever be ranked is #2 in the world.


 
faz sux sq1

gogo sq1


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish I could suck at 3x3x3 like faz 'sux' at sq1. I would have a 10.67 avg of 5 in competition (he's 25 person with sq1 avg).


----------



## Bryan (Oct 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Meffert's glued the centers of my megaminx, and it took the entire day to pry them off and adjust the core. WHY? They must have been serious when I bought the assembled version instead of the DIY, and made sure I can't ajust the megaminx.


 
It's because the average person doesn't want to buy a Megaminx and have the caps fall off.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

I really suck at cubing.

3 years - 2 days of cubing
and I only average ~18 on 3x3, and haven't really accomplished anything worth mention.

~sigh~


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 15, 2010)

I just picked up a 4x4 to time myself for the 1st time since xmas back when I used LBL. My record was a second or 2 under 3 mins.
A few solves in I got a 2.02 then the next solve a corner broke =(
Damn QJs. Same thing happened when I was making my master cuboctahedron.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 15, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I don't know where to post this, but ...
> I was playing Call of Duty 4 today and came across a Tom_Barlow. I knew that Kirjava's name was spelled Thom, but I just had to ask if it was him.


 
Was it?


----------



## skatemaster78 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, if you own an fll you know that it has caps on the externals, today at school I let someone scramble mine and they dropped it and almost every single cap flew out all over the place. ;P


----------



## Mikon (Oct 16, 2010)

It sucks to wait for your new cubes and have to "train" with a cube that is barely "a cube".
It means I have to train with a cube that is half-destroyed and every 2 moves 1 will lock.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Was it?


 
No


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't enjoyed cubing much since Nationals.
Except for last night, I did a few BLD solves, and those were cool (but DNFs).

My OH and 2H times have also gotten worse over the past week, significantly.

I guess it's time for Sq-1 and BLD. :/


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2010)

Restickering 7x7 >: (


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 16, 2010)

10.1x or 10.0x avgs


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 16, 2010)

my parents wanting me to quit cubing because I am not improving!!!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Why is Faz so crazy at everything?!!!! Now the highest I'll ever be ranked is #2 in the world.



Why is Faz so good at 2x2? Because of him, I'm only #2 in Australia. 

And why am I so slow at 3x3? I've been cubing for 1 1/4 years, and I still average 19s.  I'm not improving fast enough. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 16, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> And why am I so slow at 3x3? I've been cubing for 1 1/4 years, and I still average 19s.  I'm not improving fast enough. Grrrrrrr.


 
I've been cubing for 3 years, and I average 18.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, hopefully I can improve by a second in 1 3/4 years..


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 16, 2010)

No matter how hard I try to cube, I always get bored or something else happens, or somebody is screaming at me to stop cubing and all my cubes have just started being _really_ crappy and I've cleaned them and all. Oh, and I've been cubing for 1 1/2 years and I'm not even sub-30 consistently yet.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 17, 2010)

^IT'S BECAUSE OF THE POKEMON. THEY DO STUFF TO YOU THAT YOU DON'T WANT DONE SOMETIMES.


----------



## Edward (Oct 17, 2010)

This is why you get a tumblr :I


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> This is why you get a tumblr :I


 Wut dat is?


----------



## Edward (Oct 17, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Wut dat is?


 
You can talk as loudly as you want but nobody will hear it unless you let them


----------



## number1failure (Oct 17, 2010)

I always see letter abbreviations like on lightake and think of that cube brand. The other day I saw something that said MHZ and I thought of C4U brand stuff. Then I saw LL and the first word that popped into my mind was "LanLan". Does anyone else do this?


----------



## BigSams (Oct 17, 2010)

Bryan said:


> It's because the average person doesn't want to buy a Megaminx and have the caps fall off.


 
Name one "average" person you know who bought a Megaminx. ("average" meaning a non-cuber seeing that most cubers would love removable caps)



number1failure said:


> I always see letter abbreviations like on lightake and think of that cube brand. The other day I saw something that said MHZ and I thought of C4U brand stuff. Then I saw LL and the first word that popped into my mind was "LanLan". Does anyone else do this?


 
I'd think LL is last layer.

On topic: My friend dropped my godly main cube while OH-ing and smashed it 2 weeks ago =_= also, too many finger tricks somehow cut UNDER my fingernails and now it feels like a paper cut under the nail. Ever happen to you guys?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 20, 2012)

Bump. 

What's up with all these race threads? I mean, we have a weekly competition, then a race for almost every puzzle now. Someone should make a thread with every single puzzle scramble for race threads, and everyone posts there and the results are posted there. Basically, kinda like the weekly competition, but not favoring all aroundness. 

idk whatever


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 20, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> What's up with all these race threads? I mean, we have a weekly competition, then a race for almost every puzzle now. Someone should make a thread with every single puzzle scramble for race threads, and everyone posts there and the results are posted there. Basically, kinda like the weekly competition, but not favoring all aroundness.
> 
> idk whatever


 
I think the substep Race Threads might be a bit of a stretch. (F2L, LL, F2B, LSE) Other than that I think it all is pretty reasonable. They work for people who are focusing on ONE sole event and don't really care about seeing anything related to other events. Besides, getting rid of them wouldn't really be fair to the people who run them.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 20, 2012)

BigSams said:


> also, too many finger tricks somehow cut UNDER my fingernails and now it feels like a paper cut under the nail. Ever happen to you guys?



YES. OMFG.

And seriously, what the hell is it with people and taking apart my cube?
"Oh I wanna see what's inside? and... oops~!"

And there goes a whole layer flying across the dirty floor. THANKS.


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 20, 2012)

Person:"WHOA DUDE YOU CAN DO A RUBIKS CUBE!" 
Me:"Yeah..."
Person:"DUDE THATS SO AWESOME, I CAN DO ONE SIDE, BUT FOR THE REST I'LL JUST PEEL THE STICKERS OFF!" *acting like its their brilliant master plan that has never been thought of before*
Me:"Yeah, that's cool."


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> Person:"WHOA DUDE YOU CAN DO A RUBIKS CUBE!"
> Me:"Yeah..."
> Person:"DUDE THATS SO AWESOME, I CAN DO ONE SIDE, BUT FOR THE REST I'LL JUST PEEL THE STICKERS OFF!" *acting like its their brilliant master plan that has never been thought of before*
> Me:"Yeah, that's cool."


 
If anyone ever peeled off the stickers of my Zhanchi....oh lord i swear....


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> If anyone ever peeled off the stickers of my Zhanchi....oh lord i swear....


 
Haha. I don't even let anybody who isn't cuber TOUCH my cube. Much less play around with it.

If its Rubiks, then by all means, they can knock themselves out. But not the Zhanchi. Or the MAGIC. They break it faster than I can solve. Seriously. I don't even know how they do it, but they do.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 20, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Or the MAGIC. They break it faster than I can solve. Seriously. I don't even know how they do it, but they do.


 
People see me solving magic faster than hell. Whoah! Can I play with that? Actually, no. (I normally do let them see it; I go to a small school and no one has ever done anything bad to my cubes, thank god)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Haha. I don't even let anybody who isn't cuber TOUCH my cube. Much less play around with it.
> 
> If its Rubiks, then by all means, they can knock themselves out. But not the Zhanchi. Or the MAGIC. They break it faster than I can solve. Seriously. I don't even know how they do it, but they do.


 
Especially the big cubes. They pop that and thats hours putting that *************( LOL ) together.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 20, 2012)

Why are there so many know it all *******s on here? 
Why do people care so much about posts being full of info?
Why is theZcuber still here?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Why is theZcuber still here?


 
We want an explanation.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> We want an explanation.



There's really no need for an explanation. The number of times he's cheated and lied on here is beyond countable. I could literally go on and on about the number of things that he's done. I also just saw this link from aron http://i.imgur.com/RTych.png

He's a huge disgrace to the forum.
and humanity


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> There's really no need for an explanation. The number of times he's cheated and lied on here is beyond countable. I could literally go on and on about the number of things that he's done. I also just saw this link from aron http://i.imgur.com/RTych.png
> 
> He's a huge disgrace to the forum.
> and humanity


 
Yeah i know i was part of that mess. 
Someone permanently ban him, like for real..


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 20, 2012)

Edward said:


> You can talk as loudly as you want but nobody will hear it unless you beg them


 
Today is lt for bg day.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 20, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> Person:"WHOA DUDE YOU CAN DO A RUBIKS CUBE!"
> Me:"Yeah..."
> Person:"DUDE THATS SO AWESOME, I CAN DO ONE SIDE, BUT FOR THE REST I'LL JUST PEEL THE STICKERS OFF!" *acting like its their brilliant master plan that has never been thought of before*
> Me:"Yeah, that's cool."


 
thats indeed EXTREMELY annoying
when i was like getting barely sub 2 min solves, people were like OMG!! You're so fast! It would take me hours! (No dude you'd never do it)
and then they go CAN I TRY?
and i stand awkwardly and say um... Maybe later?
cuz if i let them theyll try to force me to teach them and never give it back
and theyll "try" and get annoyed and break my beautiful zhanchi
i should get another cube besides a rubiks storebought to give to spectators to use...


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 20, 2012)

i lost my lube. whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whaaaaawhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

